# $5 Center console Ambient Light Mod: DIY and Pics



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

In my Passat and my previously owned CC the overhead console had ambient LEDs which illuminated the center console just a bit at night. I always liked how it looked.
I think this feature is missing in the Atlas and I decided to try something and I think it came out nice.

I was in Walmart and noticed an LED strip with a USB for power. It was only $4.88 cents. It comes with a remote and you can adjust brightness and LED color.
My original thought was to splice the wiring for the footwell lights, but I realized that the USB in the center console gets power as soon as you open the door. It keeps the power for about 15 seconds after you shut the car off. So essentially I decided to just plug the led strip into the center console usb slot, I cut it to size and glued it to the inside of the arm rest lid ( see pic below) The strip came with double sided tape. I also used small wire guides to keep the wire out of the way. This does not interfere with the lid locking mechanism and you can not notice the light strip there with the lid shut. It is also very easily reversible and requires no splicing or wire cutting. 

Here is the result:


















The color in the picture is a bit more blue than it really is. This matches the deAuto footwell LEDs pretty well. It will also depend what brand LED strip you will get.

I could not find a walmart link, but Amazon has a dozen different usb led strips so have fun!


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

Love it!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## AircraftMechanicMike (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice! Love the idea and look, now going to do this soon as well. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Can you link what light you used? Finding 6’, need less than a foot I would guess. Thanks


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Monster-Multi-White-USB-LED-Light-Strip-6-5ft/155572606?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=3491&adid=22222222227256495209&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=303379114240&wl4=aud-834279575926la-543246389746&wl5=9001909&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=155572606&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKCAiA1L_xBRA2EiwAgcLKA0I2OkvPKkpwxVEOccCwPR0v1MH7H_kuDC30-Rkt22fh1cDbPq7J0BoCYqsQAvD_BwE


This may not be the exact one, but you can cut them to the length you want. There are markings on the LED strip where you can cut it.

Good luck


----------



## ebrewer (Oct 3, 2020)

I'd like to try this and was wondering if there is anything you would change after living with it for almost a year.
Thanks for posting. Looks great.
Eric

2021 VW Atlas V6 4M SE Tech


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

ebrewer said:


> I'd like to try this and was wondering if there is anything you would change after living with it for almost a year.
> Thanks for posting. Looks great.
> Eric
> 
> 2021 VW Atlas V6 4M SE Tech


Nope, still all good


----------



## ebrewer (Oct 3, 2020)

I ended up buying 3 small led usb lamps from amazon and put 1 in the center console so can see when opening at night, 1 under the hvac controls, and one in the back, lower center console so passengers can see their feet. None of these help to see the cupholder area, but are helpful otherwise. 
Eric


----------

